# Amplificador Para SubWoofer



## Diego222 (Mar 27, 2012)

Buenas! hace unos dias me llego un subwoofer pasivo samsung de unos 166W rms a 4Ω, como no tengo ningun tipo de potencia para moverlo, decidi hacer un ampli con un TDA, pero que no necesite fuente partida, estaba pensando en el TDA2005 que es 10+10 y usarlo en puente (20w) .. pero nose como funcionara en frecuencias bajas (20hz - 120hz) y si tambien puede llegar a moverlo sin que se quede corto 
Espero sus respuestas!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 27, 2012)

tal vez no va a dar un gran estruendo pero si sonará bien, en ese corte de frecuencias trabaja normalmente, construyele un filtro pasabajos para mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia.


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 27, 2012)

Exactamente, tengo un correspondiente filtro pasa bajos, solo quiero que el subwoofer funcione plenamente, o quizas me puedas recomendar algun otro integrado?


----------



## aguelcolo (Mar 27, 2012)

quieres mover un subwoofer  de 160 rms con un TDA2005??? mejor compra un ampli para auto (no necesitas un pioner, pero con uno barato de 500w te arreglas bien) y lo alimentas con cualquier fuente de pc que tengas x ahi.


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 28, 2012)

La gracia estaba en construir un amplificador precisamente para mover eso, si es por potencia, al mismo sub lo muevo (poco pero lo muevo) con 1w de potencia, y creeria que con mas razon tendria que hacerlo unos 20w... si hubiese querido comprar una potencia no me molestaria en hacer un ampificador, me recomendas algun otro integrado? lo unico que me limita es la alimentacion para el mismo! si sabes de algo de mas potencia te lo agradeceria
*es un subwoofer pasivo samsung de 6" *


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 28, 2012)

Diego222 dijo:


> Exactamente, tengo un correspondiente filtro pasa bajos, solo quiero que el subwoofer funcione plenamente, o quizas me puedas recomendar algun otro integrado?



Buenas Noches Amigo Diego222, si su Subwoofer tiene una Impedancia de 4Ω, nunca se debe conectar en Modo Puente sea un TDA o Amplificador a 4Ω. ¿Porque? le daré 3 razones para que tenga presente, 1-El Subwoofer se le puede quemar en este caso la bobina, 2-El Amplificador se queda en corto, y puede haber serios daños en sus componentes que lo complementan o el TDA se puede quemar, 3-la entrada sea una Laptop, PC o dispositivo de Audio puede sufrir una grave avería al entrar en corto el Amplificador, ADVERTENCIA la impedancia mínima es de 8Ω en Mondo de Puente.  

Amigo le recomiendo el TDA1562 muy bueno para mover subwoofers trabaja de 40Hz-200Hz, tensión de alimentación de 8V a 18V DC, sensibilidad de entrada 760mV con corriente de reposo de 135mA, Potencia 55W Carga 4Ω.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 28, 2012)

TECKSOUND su informacion me ha sido muy util, habia varias cosas que no sabia, por lo que vi el TDA1562 es bastante bueno, pero como dije antes.. el unico limite es la alimentacion! que no sobrepase los 15 0 15 ya que es el unico transformador partido que poseo, de ahi hacia abajo solo valores de fuente comun. una vedadera lastima, he leido por ahi que un TDA2050 podria llegar a servirme, corrijanme si me equivoco


----------



## jorger (Mar 28, 2012)

aguelcolo dijo:


> pero con uno barato de 500w te arreglas bien.


Tu lo que quieres es que se cargue el subwoofer, como vas a poner un ampli que tiene 4 veces la potencia que soporta el subwoofer? 



> he leido por ahi que un TDA2050 podria llegar a servirme, corrijanme si me equivoco


No te equivocas, yo uso un TDA2050 para un sub JBL de 8'' (gto804) y aquello da miedo, me tiembla toda la casa (sin exagerar).
Aunque eso si hay amplificadores mucho mejores en cuanto a perfomance en bajas frecuencias... pero el TDA sirve si no te quieres complicar la vida 

Saludos.


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 28, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> No te equivocas, yo uso un TDA2050 para un sub JBL de 8'' (gto804) y aquello da miedo, me tiembla toda la casa (sin exagerar).
> Aunque eso si hay amplificadores mucho mejores en cuanto a perfomance en bajas frecuencias... pero el TDA sirve si no te quieres complicar la vida
> 
> Saludos.



Si mueve ese JBL  con mas razon tendria que hacerlo con este Samsung , encontre esto y me convencio mucho http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf
sera posible usar un transformador de 15+15 y 3A (requerido 17+17 y 4A), y si es asi, que cambios deberia efectuar en el circuito, desde ya muchisimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 28, 2012)

Diego222 dijo:


> TECKSOUND su informacion me ha sido muy util, habia varias cosas que no sabia, por lo que vi el TDA1562 es bastante bueno, pero como dije antes.. el unico limite es la alimentacion! que no sobrepase los 15 0 15 ya que es el unico transformador partido que poseo, de ahi hacia abajo solo valores de fuente comun. una vedadera lastima, he leido por ahi que un TDA2050 podria llegar a servirme, corrijanme si me equivoco




Buenos Días amigo Diego222, si su Trafo es de 15V 0 15V AC, con una fuente normal integrada por 2 condensadores de 4.700uF/25V-50V y un puente rectificador de 10-20Amp según corriente del Trafo ( La corriente del puente rectificador debe ser Mayor de 5Amp de la suministrada por el Trafo, al igual el voltaje AC debe ser Mayor a 50V AC de la entrada Alterna sea 110V AC 60Hz-220V AC 50Hz . Ejemplo Trafo de 3Amp a 15V 0 15V AC, puente rectificador a usar 10Amp a 280V Recomendable superiores a 300V, con ello puede  llegar a tener su Fuente de +/-20V a +/-22V DC, el cual le permite alimentar el TDA2050 tranquilamente sin sobrecalentamientos, ya que en Modo Simple su Máximo Voltaje es de +/-25V DC, se lo recomiendo es muy bueno para mover Subwoofers, los proyectos de Video Rokola son muy buenos, no lo piense 2 veces y manos a la obra, ya que puede trabajar con Impedancias de 4Ω-8Ω, VI=200mV, Tráquea Bueno de 20Hz-80KHz.


Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND


----------



## jorger (Mar 28, 2012)

Diego222 dijo:


> Si mueve ese JBL  con mas razon tendria que hacerlo con este Samsung , encontre esto y me convencio mucho http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf
> sera posible usar un transformador de 15+15 y 3A (requerido 17+17 y 4A), y si es asi, que cambios deberia efectuar en el circuito, desde ya muchisimas gracias por su ayuda


 
Ese circuito no sirve porque es la versión estéreo.Debe ser mono si o si para tu aplicación.Usar un amplificador estéreo para un sub la verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido.. de hecho nunca se hace.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

No te vas a llevar ninguna sorpresa porque es un circuito super-probadísimo, no tiene fallos de ningún tipo (a menos que hagas algo mal).
Puedes hacer la versión en puente que entrega 50wrms.. *aunque* si tu subwoofer samsung rinde bien (de eso no das ningún dato, ni parámetro T/S si es que los tiene) te basta con la versión simple que es la que yo tengo hecha , te da 25wrms y en mi caso al menos, sobra.

Ese trafo de 15+15 y 3A te puede servir para la versión simple.. pero se queda algo corto en tensión si pretendes sacarle toda la potencia, porque se te va a quedar en +-21v.. con eso logras 20wrms que no esta nada mal.



> y un puente rectificador de 10-20Amp según corriente del Trafo ( La corriente del puente rectificador debe ser Mayor de 5Amp de la suministrada por el Trafo


 
Eso solo se aplica en amplificadores más grandes, pero en amplis chicos no hay por qué seguir eso al pie de la letra.Me parece una exageración poner un puente de 10A para un solo TDA2050.Con uno de 4A *sobra*.

Saludos !


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Ese circuito no sirve porque es la versión estéreo.Debe ser mono si o si para tu aplicación.Usar un amplificador estéreo para un sub la verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido.. de hecho nunca se hace.


Obviamente pretendo usar solo 1 canal para el sub, y para aprovechar el otro canal que me queda libre usarlo de para agudos, ya que mi placa de sonido Realtek me da la posibilidad de hacer graves/agudos (graves por canal R y agudos por canal L) no se si me entendes; y con respecto al subwoofer rinde que da calambres esto te lo puedo asegurar!



> Buenos Días amigo Diego222, si su Trafo es de 15V 0 15V AC, con una fuente normal integrada por 2 condensadores de 4.700uF/25V-50V y un puente rectificador de 10-20Amp según corriente del Trafo



Exactamente, usare diodos 1N5403 y capacitores de 4.700uF/50v 

Algun otro consejo antes de iniciarme en el proyecto? saludos!


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 28, 2012)

Buenas Tardes, eso mismo estaba pensando que le diera una utilidad al otro TDA, y claro que si se puede hacer, hasta se puede hacer 2 Subwoofers a Stereo, que pena contradesir al amigo que dice que no se puede, tambien es excelente para un Subwofer y agregarle sus Medios o altos con el otro TDA, el consejo que le doy es que siga las recomendaciones que le da mi paisano Ampletos en su web, y tenga muy en cuenta de colocar muy bien polarizados los condensadores electrolíticos a la hora de soldarlos, para no tener problemas con el amplificador, los diodos que estan en el PCB trabajan muy bien es mejor  prevenir que lamentar. 

Al amigo Jorger, no es que siga eso al pie de la letra el amigo, y si de pronto le parece que es una exageración, se hace mas por seguridad y para tener una fuente estable.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 28, 2012)

TECKSOUND dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, eso mismo estaba pensando que le diera una utilidad al otro TDA, y claro que si se puede hacer, hasta se puede hacer 2 Subwoofers a Stereo, que pena contradesir al amigo que dice que no se puede, tambien es excelente para un Subwofer y agregarle sus Medios o altos con el otro TDA, el consejo que le doy es que siga las recomendaciones que le da mi paisano Ampletos en su web, y tenga muy en cuenta de colocar muy bien polarizados los condensadores electrolíticos a la hora de soldarlos, para no tener problemas con el amplificador, los diodos que estan en el PCB trabajan muy bien es mejor  prevenir que lamentar.
> 
> Al amigo Jorger, no es que siga eso al pie de la letra el amigo, y si de pronto le parece que es una exageración, se hace mas por seguridad y para tener una fuente estable.
> 
> Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.



Eso era lo que necesitaba para comenzar con el proyecto, muchisimas gracias a todos los que respondieron el tema! *es un foro genial*
la semana que viene voy a realizarlo, cuando lo termino les cuento como me fue! 
saludos y hasta pronto


----------



## jorger (Mar 29, 2012)

Diego222 dijo:


> Obviamente pretendo usar solo 1 canal para el sub, y para aprovechar el otro canal que me queda libre usarlo de para agudos, ya que mi placa de sonido Realtek me da la posibilidad de hacer graves/agudos (graves por canal R y agudos por canal L) no se si me entendes; y con respecto al subwoofer rinde que da calambres esto te lo puedo asegurar!


 
Mm vale, pero hay algo que deberías saber.El ampli tiene 2 canales eso está clarisimo.Vale, el caso es que por un canal suena una ''parte'' de la música y por el otro canal suena la otra parte.Te habras dado cuenta que al escuchar con auriculares, uno de ellos no suena igual que el otro.
Con esto te quiero decir, que si usas un solo canal para agudos y el otro lo dejas para el subwoofer digamos que va a sonar un poco raro eso, porque se pierde vivacidad de las canciones ( ahora mismo no se como explicarlo mejor)

Lo suyo es que *juntes los dos canales L y R *(mediante un simple puente en la entrada puedes hacerlo)con el fin de quedarte con un único canal para las dos cosas, que es como debería ser.

Fotos del subwoofer?



> y claro que si se puede hacer, hasta se puede hacer 2 Subwoofers a Stereo


Hola TECKSOUND.
Por poder se puede, pero las frecuencias muy bajas no se sabe de qué dirección provienen, y por ello no tiene mucho sentido hacerlos stéreo..  esa sensación de dirección solo la consigues con frecuencias mas altas, de ahi que nunca se suela hacer algo así con subwoofers.

Saludos !


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Lo suyo es que juntes los dos canales L y R (mediante un simple puente en la entrada puedes hacerlo)con el fin de quedarte con un único canal para las dos cosas, que es como debería ser.


No! por esos canales (L y R) voy a tener graves en el subwoofer y agudos del parlante central. canales izq. y der. los largo por otro lado, es obvio que en estero los canales reproducen partes diferentes en algunos casos, pero estas equivocado con lo que piensas que voy a hacer.
Pero si junto la salida (dejandola en mono) la impedancia mínima debería ser de 8Ω en puente, lo que es un riesgo de dañar el altavoz o la salida misma.
Voy a ejecutar el proyecto de la manera que lo indica la web amiga, igual se aprecia la ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 29, 2012)

Buenas Noches amigo jorger, tiene en parte razón las frecuencias altas se pueden dirigir, en si casi todo el mundo arma y el mercado claro esta vende el 2.1, si alguna vez tiene la oportunidad de hacer una versión 1.2 pruébela, es decir un medio como central y  2 Subwoofer a 45º tendrá un sonido inigualable y ahí vera que si tiene sentido hacer 2 Subwoofer a Stereo, se lo dice una persona que tiene un sonido así, truena mejor 1 Medio + 2 Subwoofer, que 2 medios + 1 subwoofer, ya que el sonido que se propaga en el recinto formando una *V* envolvente.

Amigo Diego22 Exitos en su Potencia 100% recomendado los proyectos de mi Paisano Ampletos, el cual comenzo aportanto sus proyectos aqui mismo en el Foro y hoy en dia es una gran persona con tan excelente Web como lo es http://construyasuvideorockola.com/

Cordial saludo. 

TECKSOUND COLOMBIA.


----------



## jorger (Mar 30, 2012)

Diego222 dijo:


> No! por esos canales (L y R) voy a tener graves en el subwoofer y agudos del parlante central. canales izq. y der. los largo por otro lado, es obvio que en estero los canales reproducen partes diferentes en algunos casos, pero estas equivocado con lo que piensas que voy a hacer.
> Pero si junto la salida (dejandola en mono) la impedancia mínima debería ser de 8Ω en puente, lo que es un riesgo de dañar el altavoz o la salida misma.


Mm ok.
Una alcaración: los canales se juntan a la entrada del ampli, no a la salida! 
Asi que haciendo eso vas a tener dos TDA individuales con un solo canal.. que sería algo así como un 1.1



> Buenas Noches amigo jorger, tiene en parte razón las frecuencias altas  se pueden dirigir, en si casi todo el mundo arma y el mercado claro esta  vende el 2.1, si alguna vez tiene la oportunidad de hacer una versión  1.2 pruébela, es decir un medio como central y  2 Subwoofer a 45º tendrá  un sonido inigualable y ahí vera que si tiene sentido hacer 2 Subwoofer  a Stereo, se lo dice una persona que tiene un sonido así, truena mejor 1  Medio + 2 Subwoofer, que 2 medios + 1 subwoofer, ya que el sonido que  se propaga en el recinto formando una *V* envolvente.



Eso no lo sabía.. se agradece mucho la aclaración, siempre se aprende algo nuevo  

Un saludo !


----------



## lestad75 (Mar 30, 2012)

En mi caso yo construi el amplificador mono para un subwofer de mi home theatre con el TDA2050, muy economico, muy bueno, y hoy muy contento...lo trabajo con una fuente de 3 amperes a 12 voltios, y da unos bajos muy excelentes, cabe destacar que mi sub era pasivo, lo compre en la "chatarra" por 100,, vamos a suponer que por todo me gaste unos 250pesos, algo semejante a un  ampli de coche, pero sin fuente y la diferencia es lo que aprendi....excelente ...recomendable, espero puedas ver las imagenes en mi face, 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...59587213.92358.100000681177570&type=1&theater


----------



## Diego222 (Mar 30, 2012)

lestad75 dijo:


> En mi caso yo construi el amplificador mono para un subwofer de mi home theatre con el TDA2050, muy economico, muy bueno, y hoy muy contento...lo trabajo con una fuente de 3 amperes a 12 voltios, y da unos bajos muy excelentes, cabe destacar que mi sub era pasivo, lo compre en la "chatarra" por 100,, vamos a suponer que por todo me gaste unos 250pesos, algo semejante a un  ampli de coche, pero sin fuente y la diferencia es lo que aprendi....excelente ...recomendable, espero puedas ver las imagenes en mi face,



Amigo, felicitaciones por su trabajo! con respecto a la fuente, quedan justos esos 3A para el TDA? quiero decir si consume los 3A


----------



## jorger (Mar 30, 2012)

Diego222 dijo:


> quedan justos esos 3A para el TDA? quiero decir si consume los 3A


La version simple no llega a consumir ni 2A.. pero siempre se recomienda usar un trafo de más de 2A para dejar un poco de márgen.
Con 3 A está perfecto.


----------



## lestad75 (Abr 9, 2012)

Diego222: no puedo decir mas, lo explica correctamente jorger, saludos, mi transformador es de 3A y jala de maravilla.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2012)

Diego222 tambien puedes usar un LM3886 que entrega 68W RMS, o un TDA7294 de 50W RMS, ambos con buenos resultados en amplificadores para subwoofer.


----------

